# Whittards Hand Grinder



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

I was doing a bit of surfing and came across this on eBay NEW WHITTARDS BLACK AND STAINLESS HAND COFFEE GRINDER now I have confirmed with the seller that it is the same as on whittards site Whittards grinder it's just the name plate has changed slightly. The only reason it appealed to me was that

a) I would be grinding so little an electric one would seem pointless

b) I would like one with "settings" (which this one has) so I can get consistent results.

I have read on here about Hario Ceramic Grinder but it seems a bit too high up for a novice like me and might get wasted.

Anyway, any thoughts?

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

That's a marvelous price. I would certainly take seriously their description of it as a medium to coarse coffee grinder rather than an espresso grinder, but with that as a given you can't go far wrong at a price like that.

I hope you get it and report your experiences. If it does a good job for cafetière I might be tempted to get one myself. (My Zass can do a coarse grind but still gets a lot of fines in the cup. I could see risking £20 to see if a coffee-only grinder would do better.)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you considered a UK supplier for the Hario Hand Grinder?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Medium-Coarse, so that would be fine for paper filters then? What about a Moka pot I'm sure I have one in the cupboard here somewhere?

Would it just be trial and error with the grinding until I get it just right, but then again how would I know when it is just right?

Thanks for the UK link Glenn will take a look at that

Sorry for the amount of questions I am just intrigued

HLA91


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm sure this is the exact same grinder as I used to have only mine was labeled up as la cafetière rather than whittards. It cost me about £17 from John Lewis and it wasn't all that good, but you can't expect a lot for less than £20 can you.

I think it would be just about ok for filter or press pot.

As for settings there is only one or two that are usable and they're selected by picking the groove you want and placing the handle in it.The others have a very inconsistent and course grind.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

It's actually a little hard to say whether it would be fine for paper filters. As with espresso, with paper filters you are to a large extent controlling the flow rate of the water through the coffee, and the extraction, through the fineness of the grind. If you were lucky enough to a) get a consistent grind at b) just the right fineness to give you a good cup through the filter system you were using, then it would be good for filter, but from what cold war kid said, that sounds a bit iffy.

FWIW I do keep reading pretty good writeups of those Hario grinders. Also FWIW I think the Skerton (somewhat more expensive version than the one Glenn linked, but has 'settings' and can produce espresso) was for sale over the counter at Dose, in case you're in London and would like to get a really excellent coffee drink at the same time.









Glenn, that £29 Hario -- have you used it? Is it something for me to try if I want fewer fines in my presspot than the Zassenhaus produces?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a Hario Ceramic Slim (the model in the link above)

Easy to use, very consistent, visually the fines count is quite low compared to other grinders

Have yet to sieve it and graph the results though.

I forget Dose sells them. Good shout - head there and grab one if near Barbican (2 mins walk from Barbican tube)


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok well after those reviews I will probably sack the whittards grinder. I will most probably pick up the Hario, in fact I will ask my parents to buy it for me on results day instead of the usual bottle of baileys 

I have also downloaded the guide Glenn put together for the hario ceramic so by the time I hopefully get the grinder I should know it back to front, but practice makes perfect


----------

